# what's the opinion on snails?



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Good or bad? I know MTS are not bad, along with some species of apple snails, and my ramshorns never seem to do any damage to anything. But I always see people on other fish forums saying that pond snails(the ones shaped like little almond shells) are bad and to remove them, that they'll eat everything but the toughest plants. I seem to have them nibbling on shoots of my wisteria and my water sprite, but nothing too bad. And I've seen it said here that their numbers will limit themselves naturally by lack of food. But if they eat the plants, then they would always have a source of food. So what's the case?


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Most any fish/snail that eats algae will also be tempted by a tender new shoot if they are short on algae. Also many snails will eat plants that are in poor health. I think that it's these reasons that people end up thinking that this or that fish/snail is a dreaded plant eater and should be removed.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I love them!!!

I have Nerites, Ramshorn, pond, and MTS in my tanks and all is goood.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Snails are Evil! [smilie=e: Why? Because once you have them you can't get rid of them. :boxing:
[B]
Are they bad and eat plants?[/B] No. They only eat the dead parts.

*Are the beneficial?* Sometimes, because they eat excess food, stir up the gravel (MTS) and eat dead matter.

*Can you get rid of them?* Not without going to war. Limit excess fish food and you can control the populations.

-John N.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Cool  I've never had an abundance in there, just a few random ones here and there(though I really like the ramshorns for some odd reason) Course if I really wanted to get rid of them, I've got a female betta(not a clue which one) who will suck then out of their shells and then leave the shells near the front of the tank.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

John is right on this one. Very right. :heh: 

I myself have decided to make peace and not war . . . and knock them off the glass with the tweezers before doing photoshoots. :heh:


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I love my snails. My 55 gal has lots of Ramshorn snails, tons of pond snails, 2 MTS (LOL I can actually count these). I dont have problems with them eating my plants or doing any damage. They seem to be doing alright for me. I use my 55 for my "breed out" for my 10 gal.

But my 10 gal, that's another story. There isnt 1 snail in there. not a single one. My DP is regulating 'her house' and she keeps their numbers in check.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Snails are a pain but without them I think my tanks would suffer. They do a pretty good job keeping it relatively clean of algae (except hair/thread).

I'll never have a freshwater tank without MTS. They are well worth the money that I spent on them.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've never had a problem with pond snails eating healty plants. I like all type of snails, because they all perform maintenance dutys. I've also never had a problem with over population, I guess in part becuase I don't over feed my fish. I do ever so often remove snails to feed my turtle and puffer, which also helps.


----------



## tundra girl (Mar 2, 2006)

I love my snails and I don't have any problems with them except when I overfeed. They keep the glass and plants free of algae(except hair). Occasionally if I feel I have too many I put a slice of cucumber in and then feed the sails t my turtle or the angels. I just started a new tank and purposely added snails:heh:


----------

